# STOLEN Black Chloe Marcie (Medium) in Oakland, CA



## UnicornMermaid1997

On May 5th, my rental car was broken into and my purse, backpack and belongings were stolen. I was at the Chevron located at 191 98th Avenue in Oakland. Inside the purse was my Chanel Boy wallet, passport, my Acura fob and my Aloha cosmetics case (with my anxiety meds inside, go figure). 

I know this is a long shot but figured I would post here in case anyone sees this bag pop up for a deal that looks too good to be true on one of the forums or groups.

I did file a police report, but OPD pretty much told me to kiss my belongings goodbye.

In case it matters the backpack they stole was a Herschel little america bag (neutral color) which contained my personal laptop, work laptop, and my (irreplaceable) fountain pen collection.

a few folks suggested that I check the immediate area in case someone dumped the non-electronic items but I was on my way to SFO to fly home. I was also alone and quite rattled.

thanks folks


----------



## pearlgrass

So sorry to hear that


----------



## fsadeli

sending hugs to you, so sorry it happened


----------

